# Freeze drying your pet??



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I just can't see having their bodies laying around, looking lifelike. 

AEWS Pet Freeze dry Preservation, Pet Burial, or Cremation


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah...people are strange


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would never be able to do that... Losing Diesel was hard enough, and it was so hard to deal with after the fact, but having her "here" "preserved" would have broken me more... I am still not over her death, I never will be, but to do this would just be a constant reminder of what happened, which is not something I want to. This is horrible and freakish!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My BIL is a taxidermist and he says he uncomfortable when asked about doing pets, I think it's strange.
I guess I should add, my BIL won't do it and refers them elsewhere.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nigel said:


> My BIL is a taxidermist and he says he uncomfortable when asked about doing pets, I think it's strange.
> I guess I should add, my BIL won't do it and refers them elsewhere.



Thats good of him to do so! I think in the end this process is going to hurt a heck of a lot more people than help them grieve and move on


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally I think it's gross... but I think all taxidermy is gross...


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think I could do that, it would be far more painful. I however have decided that whenever Avery crosses that rainbow bridge years from now I'm sending his ashes to be pressed into a diamond. Strange to think of that but I don't think I could live without him near by this dog has changed me life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Based on the title, I was really afraid to click on this thread... what an odd idea.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is some show about taxidermists where they do this. I just cannot even begin to imagine. I really like the footprint in clay. That and photographs are really all I want. I don't think I could bear to look at a stuffed one of my beloved pets.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> There is some show about taxidermists where they do this. I just cannot even begin to imagine. I really like the footprint in clay. That and photographs are really all I want. I don't think I could bear to look at a stuffed one of my beloved pets.


I like the clay paw print idea, I wish I had heard of this sooner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That cat is scary!!!

I think a framed photo of the dog when he is young and happy and doing something fun is a much better way to remember a loved one.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I fly rc helicopters, but id never do this with Apache-


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it will interfere with grieving your beloved dog because you will be fooling yourself thinking he is still around.
And how in the world would you keep a new puppy from damaging your old one? Would you have to crate your deceased dog to keep him safe from a pup in his shark stage?
I have my old dogs buried on my property and it feels good to visit their graves once in a while and think about their good old days. At the time of their burial I planted blooming perennials on their graves so every year when they bloom another year has gone by since their death.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

So, what happens to your freeze dried pet when you're dead and gone? I would hate to think about them ending up in a dumpster - or some low class auction where bidding starts somewhere between mobidity and too many beers.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No...just...no.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

jourdan said:


> I don't think I could do that, it would be far more painful. I however have decided that whenever Avery crosses that rainbow bridge years from now I'm sending his ashes to be pressed into a diamond. Strange to think of that but I don't think I could live without him near by this dog has changed me life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All of our animals have been cremated and with the exception of one, they rest in a cedar box. Finn is my heart dog, so I've thought about having him pressed into a diamond, but he will most likely be cremated and put in the box with everyone else.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've never had my animals stuffed,but don't find it 'weird' or anything like that.I think a lot of people get it done to honor their pets,just like people keep photos.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

Definitely creepy!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

No way ... couldn't do it. Very weird idea.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

volcano said:


> I fly rc helicopters, but id never do this with Apache- Dead Cat turned into Remote Controlled Helicopter by Dutch Artist - Orvillecopter - YouTube


Freeze drying your pet? A little weird, but I could never..


However..THIS?! This is unsettling to me.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think it's anybody's place to really judge those that do decide on this... I use to watch the animal planet show that featured a taxidermist that did this (American Stuffers). I could NEVER imagine looking at my deceased cat or dog day after day. For me it would hurt too much. But to the owners on this show, it meant the world to have their beloved pet back. I don't think it is doing more harm than good.

Each person grieves different. For me, I like to be present at time of death and keep my pet's ashes. To people like my father, he can't even stand to be there, and just the fact that I have Luther's ashes in my room greatly upsets him. 

I have considered having my red tail boa Zoey freeze dried and preserved on a piece of driftwood when she is gone... I have had her since a hatchling, and love her to death. I think (on yes, I admit, a morbid side) it would be a very good looking and interesting wall piece, and on the emotional side I could appreciate always having her there like I have my ashes from my other pets.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

All righty, then....


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking at those pets just broke my heart, they look alive and it's horrible knowing they're not. I think this is a disgusting idea, they should be laid to rest just like any other member of the family. I'm sure people wouldn't freeze their husbands/wives/daughters/sons ect.​


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am surprised to see them, they look so alive. 
I don't think I could handle having my pets in that form. I have a hard time looking at the photos of my past dogs, it upsets me even years later. 
I can understand people wanting to preserve their pets, it is ok as long as it gives them comfort.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> So, what happens to your freeze dried pet when you're dead and gone? I would hate to think about them ending up in a dumpster - or some low class auction where bidding starts somewhere between mobidity and too many beers.


This...
*shudder*


----------

